# Anyone watch the movie Fight Club?



## mamaT (Dec 26, 2008)

I had seen the movie sometime ago, but it was on tv on Christmas day and my daughter and her boyfriend were watching it.  There was a part in the movie that my daughter said Mom you should pay attention to this part.  They were going to make soap, but not what I would want to use.  They went dumpster diving at a liposuction clinic to get the fat that the doctors sucked out of   *someone's body*.  They sold the soap to a high end department store for $20 per bar, and commented on how funny it was that the soap would be sold back to people that had liposuction.  Even though I had seen the movie before, the scenes where they made soap never really struck a cord.  I hadn't started on my journey of soap making.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, it takes on a whole new meaning now that I have made soap myself- too funny!


----------



## Woodi (Dec 31, 2008)

I saw it. Found myself wondering if it would really be the best fat for using in skin soap for humans. makes sense, doesn't it?.....if one can get past the disgustion part.


----------



## pinkduchon (Jan 1, 2009)

My DH keeps telling me I need to watch it, but I am resisting. I just have an awful feeling it is going to be too violent. He says it is not and I will love the soap making part of it. We'll see. :shock:


----------



## mamaT (Jan 2, 2009)

There is not so much violence as there is a lot of thinking to keep up with what is going on,  it is kind of twisted plot.


----------



## pinkduchon (Jan 3, 2009)

Then I guess I should take a peak at it!


----------



## popcrazy (Feb 7, 2011)

To be very honestly I haven't watched it yet but heard about this movie from my friends. 

_spammy links deleted - the mod team_
___________________


----------



## AmyW (Feb 7, 2011)

I watched it when it first came out on video, but was only half paying attention and had no idea what they were doing. I started making soap and of course get comments from everyone about Fight Club soap and it made sense all of a sudden. I need to watch it again LOL


----------



## DottieF. (Feb 7, 2011)

Somewhere on the web I saw a soap mold just like the soap from Fight Club. (I searched my bookmarks but couldn't find it. Sorry)

Here's one. I don't know if it's exact since I haven't seen the movie.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/65131754/fight-club-mold


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/65131754/fight-club-mold

I've seen those molds on etsy. and soaps!

Did not love the movie. It was too much, couldn't pay attention.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Feb 8, 2011)

This was the movie that piqued my husband's interest in making soap. I actually forgot they made soap in this movie until I watched it the other day. I also thought it was interesting about what they were doing with the glycerine.


----------



## curl (Mar 1, 2011)

I had heard too much about the movie but didn't even watch it yet.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 6, 2011)

As much as I love Edward Norton...it's a very very odd movie!


----------

